# Caribbean (Aruba, Bahamas, Virgin Islands or similar) around 2/1 for 7+ nights



## abrahamw88 (Dec 20, 2019)

We are looking for 7+ nights in the Caribbean around the week starting 2/1. Aruba, Bahamas, Virgin Islands, Jamaica or anything similar. Anything beachy will work! Let me know what you have!


----------



## thegortons (Dec 20, 2019)

How many people does it need to sleep?  Because I have a Royal Sea Aquarium (Curacao) weeks 5 & 6 lockout unit for rent:

Royal Sea Aquarium
February 1 - 15, 2020
Lockout unit (A201)
OCEANFRONT view
$795/week

Or I also have larger units available, just ask!

For more information about the resort, go to https://www.royalseaquariumresort.com/

PM if interested...


----------



## 1sue01 (Dec 21, 2019)

I have a 2bed/2 bath at the “Ancora Punta Cana - Private Residence, Yacht Club and Marina In Punta Cana, La Altagracia, Dominican Republic.  Asking $800 for checkin on 2/1/2020


----------



## abrahamw88 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## abrahamw88 (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m still on the lookout for something. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## jules54 (Dec 24, 2019)

Sent you PM


----------



## CPNY (Jan 3, 2020)

abrahamw88 said:


> I’m still on the lookout for something. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


I have march 21 in Bahamas. Not sure if your travel plans are changeable.


----------



## abrahamw88 (Jan 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I have march 21 in Bahamas. Not sure if your travel plans are changeable.



We have booked a place. Thanks everyone!


----------

